# Chronic Appendicitis? IBS? Muscle Pain?



## RyanM1994 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I wanted to tell you all my story in hopes that you guys can help put my mind at rest.

I'm 20 years old, work in IT where I sit down most of the day.

Almost a year ago I went to the doctors due to feeling sick and bloated all of the time. This started a spiralling staircase into the world of Health Anxiety.

So far my anxiety has taken me through various illnesses, including believing I have cancer of pretty much every body part, thinking I have blood clots, thinking an infection would spread into my system. The one thing that always comes back and always seems to make an appearance is Appendicitis. Obviously I don't have Acute Appendicitis or I would be very ill and not able to type on here, and it's been going on for months.

I keep bringing myself back to so called Chronic Appendicitis.. Before I get into my symptoms and worries, let me first start of by telling you my family history.

My grandma had appendicitis when she was very young, she has GERD and was told that she possibly had IBS

My mother was told at a young age that she had Grumbling appendix or Chronic appendicitis (although they did no tests to prove this), and she has been unofficially diagnosed as having IBS. All I can remember from when I was a kid is my mum being laid on the sofa all the time with abdominal pains, this was a daily thing.

My sister has had peritonitis (which is one of the reasons I am so scared of this) due to bacteria entering somewhere it shouldn't be (nothing to do with appendix, and she still has hers)

Nobody in my fathers side, as far as I am aware, has had appendicitis.

So now onto my symptoms and experience.

It first started roughly 7 months ago, I went to the doctor because I was experiencing intermittent but severe sharp pains on my right side. I had no other symptoms. The doctor shrugged it off and told me it wasn't. Because of my Anxiety I could not accept this, so I went back and forward between my doctors, out of hours doctors, broke down multiple times to my parents, got really aggressive about it all and finally wanted to end it all. It eventually took a very strict doctor to shout at me and tell me that it's not appendicitis and to stop wasting their time.

It then disappeared one day (may have even been the next day). out of nowhere.

About a month later it returned, this time it was less painful, but was accompanied by constant bloating, heartburn/reflux and I also found that around these times my bowel habbits would keep changing. So one day it would be very loose and moist, and the next it would be hard and a struggle to pass. I never once had issues passing wind. Again, one day it went away out of nowhere

This patten continued and continually added symptoms each time. I now bring you to the present day.

I am trying my best to deal with my anxiety, and am trying hard not to visit the doctor, as they seem to brush every little symptom off as anxiety now.

My symptoms now:

Intermittent sharp pains at the exact point of where the appendix should be (no rebound pain, no pain when walking, no pain using the heel test)

Pain in/underneath my right rib cage (this also occurred for a long time but as a symptom on its own, and I went through a phase of thinking it was my Gallbladder)

Intermittent pain under left rib cage, although I think this could be due to gas

Heartburn/Reflux

Nausea (no sickness)

LOTS OF GAS, mainly released orally but also a lot of the other type

Hip pain (pain when I touch my hip, feels like my muscles are inflamed)

Lower right back pain (like an aching or bloating)

Groin and/or testicular pain (could be separate)

Headaches almost all of the time, mainly on the right above my eye (also been through the stage of thinking I had an aneurysm)

I'm sure there are more but at this time they are not springing to mind

I'm only 20 and I can't even live my life as I should. I'm constantly getting into arguments with my parents about my health related stuff and they are fed up with it.

In all honestly, I feel like I am letting everyone down, my parents, my girlfriend and my manager/team at work.

I just wish I could make all of this go away and be able to enjoy my life or I'm going to lose a lot of people 

I'm not sure whether I'm supposed to be feeling this Ill and my anxiety is just the issue or whether this really isn't right. Please could someone provide some help.

Sorry for the long post I just needed to get this off my chest


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My situation has some similarities with yours. I have not found the solution yet. What I am trying now is diet and S. Boulardii. Try finding an answer, anything that helps, and share it with the others.


----------



## John46 (Jan 18, 2015)

I was woke up 2 month ago with a sharp pain in the same area, the next day I had all these symptoms...
Heartburn/ acid reflux
Fullness after small amount of food
Lower abdominal cramps
Erratic BM
excess gas
Middle back pain
Headaches
And a strange stingy taste in my mouth in the morning

I've had 6 trips to 5 different GPs , 6 blood tests, 1stool , 1 urine and an Ultra sound .

I was tested positive for h-pylori and took the triple therapy treatment , I no longer have heartburn or the feeling of being full from a few mouthfuls of food although all the other symptoms still remain.

No one seems to understand how much it's getting me down  I have had 5 weeks off work with it .


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey John46, I also tested positive for H. pylori in my last blood test. IgM 12.1 U/ml


----------



## Troublesome (Jun 22, 2015)

Going through what you are going through word for word. I had 3 ct scans blood test x rays nothing just constipation imapacted colon....


----------

